
Google on Monday revealed that a bug exposed data on as up to 500,000 users - noja
https://thehill.com/policy/technology/410433-google-discloses-software-bug-that-exposed-personal-data-of-google-plus
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18169243](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18169243)

